# Copia de seguridad del sistema

## vulkano

Tengo una duda al respecto:

¿Cómo puedo crear una copia de seguridad en tar.bz2 para ahorrarme el volver a instalarlo todo si tengo algún problema?

Ya he probado con tar pero parece ser que las carpetas proc, dev, mnt, ... no le sientan demasiado bien.  :Sad: 

Un saludo y gracias.[/img]

----------

## sio2

 *vulkano wrote:*   

> Tengo una duda al respecto:
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo crear una copia de seguridad en tar.bz2 para ahorrarme el volver a instalarlo todo si tengo algún problema?
> 
> Ya he probado con tar pero parece ser que las carpetas proc, dev, mnt, ... no le sientan demasiado bien. 
> ...

 

Pues yo he hecho copias de seguridad varias veces con tar y me ha funcionado a las mil maravillas. No con gentoo,  sino con otras distribuciones, pero no creo que haya ninguna diferencia. Eso sí gentoo usa devfs y tmpfs y no sé si influirá en algo.

Yo lo hago del siguiente modo:

```

(cd /directorio/raiz/de/gentoo ; tar xvf - ./ ) | (cd /directorio/de/almacen ; bzip2 > copia_de_seguridad.tar.bz2

```

Es decir voy empaquetando los ficheros con tar y los mando a la salida estándar y mientras bzip2 va recogiendo de la salida estándar y va comprimiendo en el archivo copia_de_seguridad.tar.bz2.

Supongo que se podrá simplificar la cosa usando el parámetro j de tar, pero yo eso no lo he probado.

Además tar tiene una opción para excluir ficheros y directorios (si eso es lo que quieres) en el empaquetado.

¡Ojo! lo he probado haciendo una copia de un sistema linux, pero arrancado con un linux en otra partición. Recuerdo de haberlo intentado desde el mismo sistema y me falló: quizás se solucione excluyendo el directorio /temp, el propio fichero copia_de_seguridad.tar.bz2.

Tardará bastante; así que como dicen en el manual de instalación de gentoo: vete a echarte una siesta.

----------

## TcB

Mas de una siesta creo yo...

----------

## rfgarcia

Echa un vistazo a este hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10721 Enjundioso.  :Smile: 

----------

